# Athletes or occasional gym warriors who smoke



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone here was a former athlete (e.g. highschool, college, or league) or a gym advocate who works out 3-4x a week (e.g. running 3-4 miles a day+weight lifting) and smokes cigars or pipes about 2-3x a week? If you are the following, do you ever notice a stunt in performance? (e.g. heart rate above normal) Or do not?

Do you think small doses of Nicotine can hinder performance? Both mentally and physically? I know that the art of smoking can relax the body and go into a meditated state, but...


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

The biggest effect nicotine has on the body is high blood pressure. If you work out regularly you shouldn't even really see a difference. Your body should over come and adapt. Now if you inhale, that's whole different story.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

I have been a regular at the gym for over 10 years now. Training includes cardio and weights. Although you would not know it by seeing my gut. I have not noticed any difference in performance and smoking cigars. Granted, I have never lit one just before a workout but I have enjoyed the afterward.


----------



## fireface (Mar 20, 2011)

It depends. You can do a lot of smoking and drinking during the week and hit big weights for lowish reps and not notice it too much. Even moderate overconsumption of either tobacco or alcohol become very obvious very quickly when you're doing anything that requires much wind. At least IME.


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

I lift 5-6 days a week. Been lifting a lot longer than I have been smoking and I have made a ton of progress in the last year.

Nicotine does temporarily lower your blood sugar though. That could definitely effect your gym performance.

I skimmed an article last week that concluded that nicotine when combined with caffeine can have a positive effect on weight loss too.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

shotokun16 said:


> I was wondering if anyone here was a former athlete (e.g. highschool, college, or league) or a gym advocate who works out 3-4x a week (e.g. running 3-4 miles a day+weight lifting) and smokes cigars or pipes about 2-3x a week? If you are the following, do you ever notice a stunt in performance? (e.g. heart rate above normal) Or do not?
> 
> Do you think small doses of Nicotine can hinder performance? Both mentally and physically? I know that the art of smoking can relax the body and go into a meditated state, but...


I used to jog 3-5 miles a day. But am 51 years old had my knee operated on twice. So know i walk briskly 3-5 miles a day. 100 push ups and 100 sit ups when my feet hit the floor. Not really what i consider working out. Just moderate exercise to stay in shape. I smoke 1-3 cigars a day and can't say it hinders my performance at all. Now too much alcohol that's a whole other story!


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

I cycle and run just about every day, cycle between 45-80 miles, and run between 2-4, also swim here and there. i do not notice a difference, but inhaling as said before, would totally destroy me for cycling, so no cigarettes for me, ever


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

When I was in my 20s and early 30s, I smoked a lot of cigarettes out on the town and a lot of pipes at home. I could run almost indefinitely and did a lot of running for "transportation". I also rode a bicycle and was a "serious" rider in the sense I was very good at it and worked on my technique, if not a competitor; it was my main transportation when I lived in Atlanta in the early 70s. At the time, running was not popular, fitness was not popular and hardly anybody rode a bicycle. Sad to say, the cigs do start to take a toll eventually, though. Hardly smoke cigs at all any more, just one once in a while, but wish I'd have gone a little easier on them when I was young. I don't think pipe smoking would have any effect whatsoever on performance. 

Michael Jazzi, the world record holder in the mile for a while, used to smoke Gauloise!


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

EvoFX said:


> I cycle and run just about every day, cycle between 45-80 miles, and run between 2-4, also swim here and there. i do not notice a difference, but inhaling as said before, would totally destroy me for cycling, so no cigarettes for me, ever


Cycle 45-80 miles a day? Holy crap!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

It can't be that bad for you, check out Vince Vaughn...the guys a stud.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Commander Quan said:


> It can't be that bad for you, check out Vince Vaughn...the guys a stud.


That's AWESOME! Good find.


----------



## skydvejam (Feb 27, 2011)

Hmm, well I am still new to pipes, and smoke way way too many cigs. On the other hand, I am a soldier in the army, so I work out 5-7 times a week, everything from pushups, situps, swimming, biking, "hiking", and running from 2-12 miles. 
I know that the cigs have damaged my performance, granted I have been smoking them since way before the military so I have no baseline to go from. I can still run about a 7-8 minute mile for a decent distance. I used to do 5.5-6 minute miles, but that was about 10 years ago, not sure how much of that is just age catching up with me, or the smokes, I am sure that both contribute.
Never been a big lifter, so I can not talk much about that. I am sure that if I was not a cig smoker though I would be in better shape.


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

quincy627 said:


> Cycle 45-80 miles a day? Holy crap!


not everyday, i try to rotate running, swimming in there. but this summer when i was doing my 3 months trip thats pretty much what i had to do 50-120. you get use to it over some time. i remember when i first started 2 years ago and 10 miles kicked my as. o does the times a change


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

Working out 5dys a week (heavy lifting). I haven't seen any decrease in my performance since smoking. Although I do think M1T and SP250-Max does help me out quite a bit. Especially the M1T!


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

I just came back from the bike shop and bought cleat replacements for my Speedplay Light Pedals and a Pump+CO2 device to attach to my bar. God i miss biking but my crotch hurts like hell sometimes after 25-40 miles a week and im using 54CM frame. 
Here is my bike:






(not my recording but the same model that i purchased in 2008 and replaced it with Continental Tires 4000 Grand Prix and turns like a baby)


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

I cycle as well. About 20 miles a day 5 days a week and a 50 mile + on Saturday. I have seen no negative effects. My speeds steadily increase, and my fatigue decreases throughout the season. I can ride with our A group with not too many problems. I like the pipe because it keeps my dinner portions smaller. I eat a bit then light the pipe while it settles. By the time the bowl is empty my body feels the effects of the food and I am full.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

I was a Green Beret in the Army - but mainly chewed on dip. I'd smoke about 3 packs of cigarettes in my off time, never noticed anything...but I went into the training like that.


----------



## Teufel (Oct 14, 2008)

Never bothered me and I work out pretty frequently. Of course if you start inhaling that is another story all together.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm a personal trainer who is currently taking some time off and back in college to get my masters in Exercise Science.

Personally, i have hypotension. I'm 215 or so lbs at the moment and normally am about 180-190, but got sick and gained some weight (joined the puff's biggest loser contest )

Anyway, I've never had issues with working out and smoking. It works about the same as caffeine when it comes to increasing blood pressure.. and most people who work out chug caffeinated "pre-workout supplements" all day.. lol.

If you have any physiological questions lemme know, I'm full of em XD

I used to be an under-18 "professional" MMA fighter, but broke my back when i was 17, and turned mostly to lifting, mountain biking, skiing, etc etc.

I'm currently training to A. lose some of my "i had mono for 3 months" weight and B. compete is tough mudder, which is pretty much obstacle course from hell:

Tough Mudder - Probably the Toughest Event on the Planet

heres the map of the one im doing:
http://toughmudder.com/events/new-england/mount-snow-course-map-2011/


----------



## skydvejam (Feb 27, 2011)

Tough mudder. I have looked at that, sounds demented but yet fun at the same time. Thought that if there was one in FL, and it was when the unit would be there, I might get a unit team together. 
I know for a fact that these 24 years of being a pack plus a day smoker has effected me, I have also had a few back surgery's, and have a couple of disks in my back that are compressed and bulging, so I try and take that into account as well.
I guess where I feel the cigs the most is after I have been down for a while, and working on getting back to standard. This is why I have picked up the pipe, and I hope that I will be able to kick the cigs.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

I workout 4 days a week ride my bike 50km a day to work and play hockey 2 times a week and cycle alot on the weekends all this on top of a very physically demanding job.


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

Zogg said:


> I'm a personal trainer who is currently taking some time off and back in college to get my masters in Exercise Science.
> 
> Personally, i have hypotension. I'm 215 or so lbs at the moment and normally am about 180-190, but got sick and gained some weight (joined the puff's biggest loser contest )
> 
> ...


HOLY CRAP! Tough mudder looks F!#%!#% fun! I'm going to persuade my gf to sign up for the squaw valley one in September. WOW! thanks man i was looking for something like this. How long do you recommend an individual to prepare for this event. I'm 5'11 and 174-175lbs =(. Use to be a former tennis athlete with 13-years of experience in national and international level. Currently working on p90x now and then and running at the gym.

WHAT THE are those real? those electrical wires shocking the runners?!?!


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

Zogg said:


> I'm a personal trainer who is currently taking some time off and back in college to get my masters in Exercise Science.
> 
> Personally, i have hypotension. I'm 215 or so lbs at the moment and normally am about 180-190, but got sick and gained some weight (joined the puff's biggest loser contest )
> 
> ...


HAHa fantastic, i think my friends are i are doing it too. i am just trying to figure out if i wil be back from alaska by then. but its going to be awesome



shotokun16 said:


> HOLY CRAP! Tough mudder looks F!#%!#% fun! I'm going to persuade my gf to sign up for the squaw valley one in September. WOW! thanks man i was looking for something like this. How long do you recommend an individual to prepare for this event. I'm 5'11 and 174-175lbs =(. Use to be a former tennis athlete with 13-years of experience in national and international level. Currently working on p90x now and then and running at the gym.
> 
> WHAT THE are those real? those electrical wires shocking the runners?!?!


o ya its real alright. my friend just did his last year on the east coast, he says its brutal but feels great getting it done. my friends and i will also be doing sqaw we are trying to win the most ass award so we might just go in aprons haha (hoping that i can make it to squaw in time)


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

Man thats sick






COOOL! you sign a death waiver!


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

Commander Quan said:


> It can't be that bad for you, check out Vince Vaughn...the guys a stud.


Haha, when i saw the thread for sum reason I thought about this because I was just watching this on tv, lol. Interesing thread


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

shotokun16 said:


> I was wondering if anyone here was a former athlete (e.g. highschool, college, or league) or a gym advocate who works out 3-4x a week (e.g. running 3-4 miles a day+weight lifting) and smokes cigars or pipes about 2-3x a week? If you are the following, do you ever notice a stunt in performance? (e.g. heart rate above normal) Or do not?
> 
> Do you think small doses of Nicotine can hinder performance? Both mentally and physically? I know that the art of smoking can relax the body and go into a meditated state, but...


I have been working out daily, usually run and do weights. Have a pipe in the evening. No noticed detriment. Now if I have a drink or few or have a death stick (ultra rare) I can tell a very big hit to performance.


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

For you bikers out there!


----------



## mb_pipe (Jun 5, 2009)

20-30 min. a day for me (aerobics, jogging, manual resistance). I see no difference if I've had a pipe recently or not.


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

For me smoking the occasional cigar and pipe has actually coincided with a change to a healthier lifestyle. I figured I should start taking care of myself and if I want to enjoy some minor vices then I need to counterbalance that with positives such as exercise and diet. I'm in better shape at 42 then I've been since I was 21 so no, the smoking hasn't had an adverse impact.


----------



## timothy.ll (Nov 7, 2010)

I find if I do my ~45min workout/run early in the day and have a bowl or two later on, I'm fine... if do the opposite, I definitely feel the difference!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

shotokun16 said:


> I just came back from the bike shop and bought cleat replacements for my Speedplay Light Pedals and a Pump+CO2 device to attach to my bar. God i miss biking but my crotch hurts like hell sometimes after 25-40 miles a week and im using 54CM frame.


I get better when I get past 50 miles a week - gotta get the sit bones in shape. That Scattante is a purty bike - I just ride a generic Giant with a bontrager saddle and upgraded tires.

As to the original thread - I run marathons and half marathons, cycle as much as I can, competed in powerlifting for several years and boxed and kickboxed for ten. I notice things a bit more now that I'm ah.....more seasoned, but I have a sneaking suspicion that the issue is reaching my forties more than my cigar and scotch habit. I probably smoke less than most here though - once a week or so in winter, more often in summer.

Nicotine was used as a performance enhancer for many years - even by olympic teams. The nicotine is far less an issue than the issues inhaling smoke has on overall cardiovascular efficiency - it has a detrimental effect on O2 thresholds.

It would be interesting to see some published work done comparing the effect(s) of cigarettes, cigars, and pipes to parse the differences in their effects.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

shotokun16 said:


> HOLY CRAP! Tough mudder looks F!#%!#% fun! I'm going to persuade my gf to sign up for the squaw valley one in September. WOW! thanks man i was looking for something like this. How long do you recommend an individual to prepare for this event. I'm 5'11 and 174-175lbs =(. Use to be a former tennis athlete with 13-years of experience in national and international level. Currently working on p90x now and then and running at the gym.
> 
> WHAT THE are those real? those electrical wires shocking the runners?!?!


On the nicotine thing, it pretty much affects the system in the same way that caffeine does, as i think i said earlier, so all it would do is increase your heart rate a tad if you had just smoked a huge strong bowl.

at least 6-8 months if you couldnt get up tomorrow morning and run a good 4-5 miles straight.

they have listed suggestions for specific training for certain events/

it's not the kind of event you can do and just do slower like a marathon, it's pretty all out or nothin' kinda deal, a lot of stages you need team work and if you're 2 miles behind everyone it doesn't help XD



Desertlifter said:


> ....
> Nicotine was used as a performance enhancer for many years - even by olympic teams. The nicotine is far less an issue than the issues inhaling smoke has on overall cardiovascular efficiency - it has a detrimental effect on O2 thresholds.
> 
> It would be interesting to see some published work done comparing the effect(s) of cigarettes, cigars, and pipes to parse the differences in their effects.


too bad you'll never see those studies for reasons this thread isnt based around XD

I got a bit out of shape between getting Mono for a few months (not fun) and it ruining my cardio and just ont being motivated to "start from square one"

so im using tough mudder next year as a goal.

I used to run barefoot, but where i moved is just crap, so i got myself some vibram 5-fingers, they're pretty badass if you ask me. the roads here have broken glass and crap and i dont feel any of it, plus no heel-strike fail.










I've also restarted my kettlebell workouts i used to do when i fought in MMA, and boy they're insane


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

Zogg said:


> On the nicotine thing, it pretty much affects the system in the same way that caffeine does, as i think i said earlier, so all it would do is increase your heart rate a tad if you had just smoked a huge strong bowl.
> 
> at least 6-8 months if you couldnt get up tomorrow morning and run a good 4-5 miles straight.
> 
> ...


Meta-analysis of the acute effects of nicotine and... [Psychopharmacology (Berl). 2010] - PubMed result
Check out this article i wish i was in school still so i can access this study. If you're in school still can someone send me copy of this study in .PDF. Thank you!!!

Conclusion: "The significant effects of nicotine on motor abilities, attention, and memory likely represent true performance enhancement because they are not confounded by withdrawal relief. The beneficial cognitive effects of nicotine have implications for initiation of smoking and maintenance of tobacco dependence." -Heishman SJ, Kleykamp BA, Singleton EG.

Cool man i'm glad your getting back in shape. I'm actually road biking now and dropped p90x. The california sun is too tempting to miss out; imagine the warm spring sun shining across your face while pedaling at 18-20mph and passing deer, ducks, butterflies, and turkey!!?!? Yes there are some wild turkey crossing my bike trail sometimes and i gotta warn them with a whistle. I'm not sure about the tough mudder my gf is worried about the death waiver lol. hmmm.

Those are interesting footwear. I have seen maybe one barefooted runner in my life time. Kinda worried if you step on a rusty nail or something bacterial clipping your toe.


----------



## komakino (Apr 8, 2011)

I actually enjoy smoking a pipe or cigar before running or lifting weights. I don't inhale as I believe that would degrade performance, but I see no difference on days I smoke right before working out or not. If anything it increases my motivation because I'm in such a good mood after a smoke.

Then there's the Samford Stogies Racing Team who puff cigars while running marathons. Hmm...I can't post images yet, but if you do a Google image search for them, there are some amusing pics.


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

Vibrams kick ass!

I don't run in them, but they are perfect for someone that likes to squat and deadlift barefoot.

I don't think I could go back to tennis shoes after training in my Vibrams every day


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

shotokun16 said:


> Meta-analysis of the acute effects of nicotine and... [Psychopharmacology (Berl). 2010] - PubMed result
> Check out this article i wish i was in school still so i can access this study. If you're in school still can someone send me copy of this study in .PDF. Thank you!!!
> 
> Conclusion: "The significant effects of nicotine on motor abilities, attention, and memory likely represent true performance enhancement because they are not confounded by withdrawal relief. The beneficial cognitive effects of nicotine have implications for initiation of smoking and maintenance of tobacco dependence." -Heishman SJ, Kleykamp BA, Singleton EG.
> ...


I kid you not when i say i smashed a bottle on the ground and stomped all over it to test them out. I should have gotten it on video XD

Shoot me a PM with your email and ill send that PDF to you, i can't attach its too large.


----------

